# Buying Ugg boots online.



## Perplexed (10 Dec 2011)

Can anyone recommend a safe site to purchase Ugg boots?  
I believe there are a lot of sites selling fake ones


----------



## newirishman (10 Dec 2011)

I wouldn't recommend to buy Ugg boots at all  - but if you really insist, use a well-known internet shop like amazon.co.uk and you will be ok.

Also, you can usually spot the fakes by looking at the price: if the price is to good to be true, then it usually is!


----------



## sustanon (10 Dec 2011)

so the key to selling fake Uggs is to raise the price? lol


----------



## newirishman (10 Dec 2011)

sustanon said:


> so the key to selling fake Uggs is to raise the price? lol



It works for the originals - I mean look at the price tag


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Dec 2011)

Rather than buying fake "Uggs", you could buy genuine sheepskin boots without the Ugg label. I've bought from this eBay seller without any problems; delivery took about 10 days and the mid-calf boots worked out at just under €80: [broken link removed]

Agree though that Ugg boots are a blight on humanity.


----------



## Perplexed (11 Dec 2011)

Must admit I'm not a fan of Ugg boots myself!

Thanks for that link . Prices look a lot more reasonable. I'll check it out and see what my daughter thinks


----------

